# Rodenticide



## jgills (Jun 20, 2014)

What are the signs in chickens, of possible light Brodifacoum exposure. They are completely asymptotic, but just in case, when are the eggs safe to eat again?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I just read unless its applied by a licensed professional it should not be available. 

This list applies to dogs but there is no reason it would not appear in chickens: Weak, wobbly, unstable
Nose bleeds
Blood in vomit
Blood in stools
Bleeding from rectum
Bruises and hematomas under the skin
Hemorrhages (excessive bleeding) in the gums
Ascites (swelling of the belly)	due to accumulation of blood in the abdomen
Difficulty in breathing due to blood in the lungs (this will make a rattling or crackling sound)


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I would wait over a month or 2 for it to get out of the system.

I'm sorry if your chickens got into it. There could also be blood on the eggs to add to the list (not a lot but unusual enough to catch your eye.)

Most rat poisons are anticoagulants (aka, blood thinners) They mostly cause bleeding and bruising symptoms.


----------

